# Pattern for a hedgehog hat?



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Does anyone know where to find a pattern for a hedgehog hat or any tips? I brought some anti-pill fleece and flannel for a great price at Joann's. I want to whip out my new sewing machine, sew a hat for Snowball.  Any suggestions will be appreciated. I'm still new at sewing!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

There is one in one of the 2010 Hedgehog Welfare Society newsletters I know, I can't remember which edition though. I've used the pattern several times myself and it's super easy to follow, now have a stunning pair of hedgie hats for my little guy ^_^

~Katie


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I use this pattern and just change the size...I also used to make one slightly smaller and put it inside-out inside a larger one so there are no seams, then just folded the top over the smaller one to hold them together. N'est pas?

But then Snarf started working all night to take them apart and sleep in the one that's inside out. He HATES the extra fabric from a seam...Jeesh. ALL of his hedgie bags are inside out. Lovely. So glad I took the extra time to make them look so nice from the outside...which is now the INside :roll:

EDIT to add the link I forgot... :roll:

http://familycrafts.about.com/gi/o.htm? ... cehats.htm


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Type Skeeter hedgehog hat in a search and it will come up. It's a pdf and since I downloaded the lastest adobe, every time I try to open a pdf file, my computer locks up.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I found it in the newsletter. Soooo helpful that each one has a summary of what's in it.


----------



## magaleib (Sep 14, 2014)

I found it on here:
http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/newsletters/volume46_1.pdf


----------

